# Anyone use Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmor tires?



## NYH1 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 2007 Ram 1500 Quad Cab SLT 4x4. It has the 20 inch wheels and 275/60-20 tires. The truck currently has Goodyear Wrangler HP tires on it. The HP tires are fine in the warmer months. However we average 120 inches of snow in the winter and the HP tires are mediocre at best in the snow. I was thinking of getting the same size Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmor tires. Anyone use these tires? 

I need a tire that is going to be very good in the snow (this is my main concern), pretty good in lite mud and wet terrain, not to noisy or rough riding. Thanks, NYH1!


----------



## TDunk (Mar 29, 2008)

To be honest with you, i hate goodyears. I know people that run them and like them, but as for mileage/noise/etc. i'm not sure how they are. Being 20" your options are pretty limited, but i'd prolly check into Cooper and some other tire co.'s


----------



## Locoweed (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll second the dislike for Goodyear. Over the years I have had more problems with that brand than any other. :spam:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried them...after 2 sets they couldnt get the vibration out of them. Great traction off road and very smooth and quiet on road...but hopped all over the place.

Heres what I just got put on and would highly reccomend....Yokohama Geolander AT-S in 31x10.5 15...


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 30, 2008)

Casey , How do those do in the snow? Checked their site and couldn't find any mention of snow handling, just off roading.

I've been checking tires and like how Dunlop's site has a rating for each condition, have to take it with a grain of salt but wish they all did that.


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 30, 2008)

TDunk said:


> To be honest with you, i hate goodyears. I know people that run them and like them, but as for mileage/noise/etc. i'm not sure how they are. Being 20" your options are pretty limited, but i'd prolly check into Cooper and some other tire co.'s


I am like you I will run any tire!
But the difference is I hate Firestone's!
For the original poster I would recommend a tire that can be studded. But that would mean a seasonal change and a spare set of tires and rims for the other three seasons.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 30, 2008)

Yokahama makes a great tire!!!

Well, I tried to put up the survey results, but here is the link instead:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Yokohama&tireModel=Geolandar+A/T-S


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 30, 2008)

Results look pretty decent for snow according to that. Thanks, will have to see who has them around here.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 30, 2008)

The Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S aren't available in my size.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was looking at the link sawinredneck provided. I looked at the SilentArmor's on the same site. The SilentArmor's get a better overall rating then the Geolandar A/T-S, especially in the winter, which is most important to me. The SilentArmor's are ranked 3rd out of 21 tires in it's class. The Geolandar A/T-S are ranked pretty good as well at 6th out of 21. Not that it matters, Yokohama doesn't make the Geolandar A/T-S in my size anyway. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+SilentArmor


----------



## Stihl here (Mar 31, 2008)

I like goodyear tires and don't see why they wouldn't be good for you. I have also heard good about bridgestone revo A/T.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 31, 2008)

NYH1, you might want to look at these, I have been really impressed, but never had them. I WAS going to put them on my last truck, but I got a deal on some Firestone Destination A/T's (another good tire BTW!) that was too good to pass up:hmm3grin2orange: 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Dunlop&tireModel=Radial Rover RVXT


----------



## TDunk (Mar 31, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Yokahama makes a great tire!!!
> 
> Well, I tried to put up the survey results, but here is the link instead:
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Yokohama&tireModel=Geolandar+A/T-S



I didn't have good luck with the ones i had on my dodge. I had the Geolander a/t-s in a 265/70/R-16, got 15k out of the first set. Dunn Tire warrented them (pro-rated of corse) and got 18K out of the second set. They had great traction and were quiet but didn't wear for sh!t.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 31, 2008)

That's interesting to hear. I checked on them today and my rims are 6.5" , need min. 7", recomm. 7.5. So much for saving any dough, will need to buy a new set to make it work 
I'm trying to step up to a 265/75 16 from the 245's on my chevy, damn truck sits way too low for plowing.


Anybody run Coopers? They had a really similar looking design as the Yoko's for a little less that this tire place pushes alot.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2008)

That is sad to hear Tdunk!!! I had a set of Yoko's M/T's on a Suburban years ago, those tires wore like leather!!

Todd, (again, years ago) I had a set of Cooper's street radials, I wish I had writen down the name of those tires!! They gripped like a banshee dry or wet, and in a 2wd Ranger with no weight, I could go anywhere I wanted in the snow!! I'm sure they were too good and discontinued them:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TDunk (Apr 1, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> That is sad to hear Tdunk!!! I had a set of Yoko's M/T's on a Suburban years ago, those tires wore like leather!!
> 
> Todd, (again, years ago) I had a set of Cooper's street radials, I wish I had writen down the name of those tires!! They gripped like a banshee dry or wet, and in a 2wd Ranger with no weight, I could go anywhere I wanted in the snow!! I'm sure they were too good and discontinued them:hmm3grin2orange:



I think it was a bad batch of tires. I've had Yoko's on my mom's old Subaru and have Yoko's on the drives of my bucket truck, both sets wore like steel. I liked the Cooper Cobra radials, don't know if they still make those still or not.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 3, 2008)

*A picture is worth a thousand words*

From these pictures I think you can tell which tires I like. Goodrich's All Terrain T/A's wear well, not overly loud good on wet,dry and great in snow.
In these images it snowed on property overnight and hard pack drifted our lane shut with door height snow. It took about an hour to bust through 200 yds of the stuff, but we did it without chains! The drive lane consisted of a sandy dirt lane underneath the snow. The truck afterward was packed solid with snow underneath. After getting out I then had to go back and get the utility trailer and pull that out. The pines in the background are some of the trees our family planted in the '70's.
Goodrich T/A are also 3 ply on sidewalls, at least on versions I have been getting.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2008)

I appreciate everyone's replies!

First and for most, I going to keep the factory size tire on the truck which is 275/60-20. There aren't a lot of tires available in this size. I like the BFG AT's too. Unfortunately the closest size they have to mine is 285/55-20. That size BFG AT's cost over $300 a tire plus installation.......OUCH!

I'm going to go with the SilentArmor's. I can get them installed for $932 ($233 per tire). That's tax, mounted, balanced, free tire rotation and the 50,000 mile pro-rated (of course!) warranty. The SilentArmor's rack 3rd overall on the Tire Racks rankings. However they are rated the best for winter driving. Thanks again! 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=ORAT


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 9, 2008)

My dad is on his second set of GY silent armors. He had 82000 miles on the first set and he replaced them because they were dry rotting, even though they still had tread left. They are nice and smooth and do great in snow and light offroad situations. They balance out really nice and are pretty quiet on the road. He loves them and said he will never run anything else. Just my 2 cents.


----------

